# Using a breast pump to induce labour?



## ginasbump

So what are the pros and cons?

How long should u do it for and if u start to pump coloustrum will that effect the amount your bubs recieves once it's born?


----------



## Lara310809

I don't believe in any of the supposed ways to start labour; IMO you go into labour when your body and the baby have decided it's the right time. Supposedly the movement of sex will unduce labour, but I went on a 2000 mile trip across Europe in a bumpy transit when I was 36 weeks, and nothing happened. If bumpy sex was going to induce labour, I would have had the baby on the hard shoulder.

Honestly the only pro I can think of is that you get to meet your LO sooner _if_ it works. If it doesn't work, you've wasted your colostrum, the baby never gets to have it, and your boobs are now producing milk when the baby isn't even here yet. 

I don't think it's worth limiting the amount of colostrum your baby will get by pumping it away before it's born. The colostrum is limited already, and by pumping it, you're saving less for the baby. Remember this is where the baby gets all the first nutrients from, as well as passing antibodies from you to the baby to boost it's immune system. I don't think it's worth giving that up for the sake of going into labour a few days early.


----------



## Boudica

I also do not believe in any of the ways to start labour.

I used the breast pump for a while to try (I didn't produce any colostrum at that time, so none was wasted). I used it for 6 minutes on either side on about 3 occasions at full term. I did the sex, the curries, the RLT, the pineapple, the long long walks, the running up stairs, the walking up stairs sideways, the birthing ball exercises and 5 prostyn pessaries over two admissions to hospital one week apart. None of it worked. I am now a true believer in the dictum that baby will come when it wants to.

The only thing I didn't try was the castor oil because the anecdotal evidence suggested that some harm could come to the baby and I wan't prepared to risk that.


----------



## ginasbump

That was my concern too- I wouldn't want to deprive bubs of anything!

No I wouldn't try caster oil either! 

Think I'm too ill to go into labour at the moment any way! I feel like death at the moment. Off to the doctors later in the hope they can make me feel a bit better!


----------



## CarlyCox

I've certainly not heard of this way of inducing labour, but if it works, let me know! lol

I don't think you can waste colostrum, surley your boobs produce more for bubs? I've been producing it for weeks now, and the MW told me not to worry about the waste.


----------



## Lara310809

CarlyCox said:


> I've certainly not heard of this way of inducing labour, but if it works, let me know! lol
> 
> I don't think you can waste colostrum, surley your boobs produce more for bubs? I've been producing it for weeks now, and the MW told me not to worry about the waste.

There is a limit to the colostrum you produce, and the baby should get as much as possible. The more it gets, the more benefits it gets. The colostrum you may leak before the birth is only slight, so there will still be enough for the baby when it's born, but we're talking about pumping it here, and so your body would be drained of it until your milk comes in.


----------



## emski803

Dont do it, you just end up with sore nipples to add to your list of misery!


----------



## Sweetie

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/343177-pumping-induce-labor-please-help.html

Here's a thread from last week (I think) that discusses some stuff... 
From my experience (asked dr about it for building up stores) he - my doctor - recommended not trying it.


----------



## emsiee

I read somewhere you would have to do this for several hours for it to work..:nope::shrug:


----------



## dt1234565

I dont think bumpy sex brings it on i think its the sperm?

Never bloody worked for me anyway and i aint doing it again, it was crap! LOL!

xxx


----------



## ambies.site

I don't know if pumping before birth can really make you go into labor, but it's worth a try if you are over 38 weeks and been dialated at least to a one for the past 3 weeks like I have. My doctor is going on vacation and wont induce me till he gets back, I was soposed to have a scedualed ceserian- until he changed his plans; so now my labor is up for grabs. Doc says I'm ready and so is my baby if I can go into labor on my own... So I'm trying anything possible to NATURALLY induce my labor! Iv'e been haveing contractions for 3 weeks, 2 min apart, and they haven't changed my cervix at all- so you probually understand my unpatiantness. On the Pumping issue- I've been (pooring) lactating since 29 weeks, and now my breast have almost stopped leeking and feel hard and achey. Pumping actually makes them feel better and I'm still not releasing much colostrum at the moment; just enough to releive pressure. I don't think that it will take anything away from the baby because if that was the case, I would have lost those nutrients 9 weeks ago when my breast decided to become niagra falls! I beleive that pumping or not, breast feeding is the best choice for your child, and he/she will get what they need after birth anyways- because you will produce the nutrients and milk that they require.. Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## LoveleeB

I think the theory behind this is that when breastfeeding your body naturally produces Oxytocin which is what is commonly used in a synthetic form to induce labour.


----------



## yhl80

I actually have heard of this. One of my friends who recently gave birth said that her MW actually suggested her to do this, which she never did. Her milk did not come until after the fifth day. So the MW said she should of pump her milk before hand, because she could of produce milk sooner and have more milk supply for the baby as well.


----------



## budafuko

Lara310809 said:


> I don't think it's worth limiting the amount of colostrum your baby will get by pumping it away before it's born. The colostrum is limited already, and by pumping it, you're saving less for the baby. Remember this is where the baby gets all the first nutrients from, as well as passing antibodies from you to the baby to boost it's immune system. I don't think it's worth giving that up for the sake of going into labour a few days early.


im sorry lara but there is no limit to the ammount of colostrum produced. we have a nurse who is also a lactose consultant that comes weekley who told us along with the dr.'s at the baby center that colostrum is produced for 72 hours after the baby has arrived and not to worry about "wasting it" because you cant


----------



## ChrissiK

From my own experience pumping dues make the uterus contract, but it stops as soon as you stop (and yes, your nipples can get sore!)
What worked on the other had was a) sex (let semen soak in for 15 min) and b) inducing bowel movements that massage the uterus (I ate 5 water-soaked prunes)


----------



## Tacey

Your milk won't come in until after the birth, however much colostrum you pump. After the birth, the colostrum will only be around for a few days, but your body keeps producing it until after the placenta has detached.

As to inducing labour, I think it would only be of use when you were already ready to go. I doubt it will do harm, but there are better ways to be spending your time than pumping before the birth.


----------



## purple_01

It is actually something new for me. I had never heard that if you use a breast pump you can start contractions for labor. But if that was true, It would probably be better for someone that is already like 39 weeks or something close to their due date.


----------



## KRobbo

As a gestational diabetic I have been advised to do this from 37 weeks so that if my baby is separated from me or is born hypoglycaemic there will be colostrum available to feed him/her. You cannot waste colostrum as it is the hormonal change that makes the milk come in not a limited supply of colostrum. 

I have been advised to wait until 37 weeks as it can cause early labour, I personally don't believe this and think baby will come when it is ready but I am waiting anyway because it can't hurt.


----------



## Vickimother

I am expecting my first GRANDBABY in a few days. For all of you that don't really understand your body PLEASE keep options to yourself. When you pump your breast you are not taking anything away from your baby. The clostrum that your baby needs DOES NOT COME IN UNTIL THE BABY IS BORN. ASK YOUR DOCTOR PLEASE. It does not hurt anything to pump your breast before your baby is born. I myself have 2 grown children which I let come when they were ready. But I didn't even go to my due date for either child. So I know when your past your due date it is miserable. My daughter who lives with me is 40 weeks and miserable. She has tried everything NOTHING HAS WORKED. I just believe it works for some women and some it don't. Just don't do anything that could possible harm you or your baby.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Vickimother said:


> I am expecting my first GRANDBABY in a few days. For all of you that don't really understand your body PLEASE keep options to yourself. When you pump your breast you are not taking anything away from your baby. The clostrum that your baby needs DOES NOT COME IN UNTIL THE BABY IS BORN. ASK YOUR DOCTOR PLEASE. It does not hurt anything to pump your breast before your baby is born. I myself have 2 grown children which I let come when they were ready. But I didn't even go to my due date for either child. So I know when your past your due date it is miserable. My daughter who lives with me is 40 weeks and miserable. She has tried everything NOTHING HAS WORKED. I just believe it works for some women and some it don't. Just don't do anything that could possible harm you or your baby.

Actually many women produce colostrum prior to labor, especially if you've had children already. I'm 35 weeks and have had colostrum leaking since 2nd trimester, I'm also a LC. You do not run out of colostrum if you express in pregnancy, your body continues to produce it until your body signals to start making mature milk, and that won't happen until after the birth of your baby, and then it takes a few days to a week to produce milk after colostrum. Many women who know they will have babies early are also advised to pump/hand express colostrum into vials prior to birth to give the baby that if they cannot nurse right away. Normally that is started between 36-38 weeks, depending on when the Doctor wants to induce you. 

Pumping in pregnancy can harm you. It is ignorant and false to say it doesn't. Pumping incorrectly or for a extended amount (longer than 30-45 minutes) can damage your milk ducts and make nursing difficut. It can also make you super sore, cracked or bleeding nipples, etc. Like with everything it comes with risks. It is also not proven to induce labor. Pumping is not the same thing as nipple stimulation with your hands, that is suppose to help bring on labor IF you are already ready and your body is already basically in eary labor. It works by producing oxytocin, the pump produces much much lower levels of oxytocin. It is also not proven to be that effective. 

40 weeks is not past your due date. In fact, full term is considered 38 weeks TO 42 weeks. So you're not over due until 42+1. Miserable is just part of pregnancy, I've been miserable for a very long time now, mostly due to this being my third baby and having 2 energetic boys to parent and pregnancy can be hard on the body and emotions.

There is also no proof that any so called natural inductions work. Lots of theroies, but no proof. As a birth professional I personally, through experience and education, do not believe they work. I think they can help once already in early labor, but they do not induce you.


----------



## BabyDragon

I tried it a few times.... Gave me some painful contractions. I was also able to express about half a tsp of the liquid gold.

I have less than two weeks to go into labor naturally... Which my doctor is hoping I will... Otherwise they are inducing for medical reasons....

I deemed it safe enough to try.... Haven't tried long enough to see if it really works though.... Maybe in a sense I want her to stay in just a bit longer... :)


----------



## Meilihua

My midwife actually recommended expressing or stimulating my nipples to induce labour!You don't run out of colostrum!It's been leaking out of me since 16 weeks so I would have ran out a long time ago. You continue to produce it up to 72 hours after baby is born regardless of expressing!Also it is the oxytocin in sperm which brings on labour not the movement!


----------



## devon_91x

My waters broke hours after using mine!


----------

